
Building a bootstrapped business on open source - sysadminkyle
https://opensource.com/business/16/5/building-bootstrapped-business-open-source
======
bediger4000
I don't see how this can possibly work. Without "Word", "Excel", and
especially "PowerPoint", knowledge workers can't get anything done - those are
THE productivity software. None other exist.

